# F1 2012 Fenster-Modus



## wernie (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute ! Brauche Hilfe . Seit gestern startet F1 2012 nur noch im Fenster-Modus.Andere Spiele z.B.FIFA 2013 sind davon nicht betroffen.Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll ! Hat einer einen Tip ? An den Auflösungen kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2012)

Hast du vielleicht versehentlich irgendwas in den Optionen umgestellt? Ansonsten versuch mal die Tastenkombination Alt-Enter. Damit wird normalerweise zwischen Fenster- und Vollbildmodus umgeschaltet. Bei Crysis 2 lande ich nach dem Raus-Tabben (ist das ein Wort?) auch immer im Fenstermodus. Mit der Tastenkombination komme ich aber jederzeit wieder in den Vollbildmodus.


----------



## wernie (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke für dein Tip 1 War gold richtig !!


----------

